# Are there any Tagalong types that.....



## Puddles (18 Feb 2013)

So as the title says

Are there any tagalongs that work with tricycles? and I mean the bike being tagged along will be a tricycle that would be attached to a normal bicycle?

It would be the one in the picture over there <----------------


----------

